# The Majestics - Compton



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

How good was Doc at painting?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

wtf


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Haters!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what do you mean was....unless I hav emissed something :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 24 2008, 07:56 PM~10497332
> *wtf
> *


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

How about this. Rate his work!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 25 2008, 04:48 AM~10500200
> *How about this.  Rate his work!
> *


you cant be serious :uh: dude check his shit out in the magazines... go way back 90's to now and you rate his work . all you got to do is look at santana, maztapiece,eightball, main event ..just to name as few


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

DOC....IM SORRY DOC...HOW GOOD??? WTF

DOC IF FUCKIN SICK,

I WORK FOR ROB VANDERSLICE AND HE IS OUR FAVORITE PAINTER....BESIDES US....MAD YEARS IN THE GAME, AND NEVER DISAPPOINTS....DOC IS A LEGEND HOMIE!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 25 2008, 03:05 PM~10503425
> *DOC....IM SORRY DOC...HOW GOOD??? WTF
> 
> DOC IF FUCKIN SICK,
> ...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

is this topic for real? DOC gets down for real..... this topic should be deleted


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

He's working with Money Mike at street life customs on crenshaw blvd get at him but don't waste his time! He'll pattern your whole car for less than 10k


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

saw him on that Sunday Driver vid,


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

he should have a documentary on his life as a painter !


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

unbelievable painter....so sick


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 24 2008, 11:23 PM~10497619
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10497102
> *How good was Doc at painting?
> *


I heard 1 of the best


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

doc was, is, and always will be one of the best painters around 


this topic really sux though :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Apr 27 2008, 08:57 AM~10513315
> *saw him on that Sunday Driver vid,
> *


that fools inhaled way too many paint fumes through out the years :roflmao: 


bad ass painter though


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

I WOULD SEND MY CAR TO DOC FROM FLORIDA IF I COULD AFFORD IT....MUCH LUV FOR DOCS WORK....LOVE IT...NICE FLOWS....


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 25 2008, 08:12 PM~10504550
> *He's working with Money Mike at street life customs on crenshaw blvd get at him but don't waste his time! He'll pattern your whole car for less than 10k
> *


 hno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

true legend in the game.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 12 2008, 01:12 AM~10852029
> *sixoneforlife is a true legend in the game.
> *


  I appreciate that.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 AM~10852188
> *  I appreciate that.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 AM~10852188
> *  I appreciate that.
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 25 2008, 03:39 AM~10497102
> *How good was Doc at painting?
> *




wow just wow..........this fucker left me speachle$$


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 13 2008, 09:24 AM~10862408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just goes to show, kandy isn't everything. this car proves that. the dude is genius. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 13 2008, 04:24 PM~10862408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 24 2008, 07:39 PM~10497102
> *How good was Doc at painting?
> *


este guey fuma piedras!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Jun 12 2008, 12:04 PM~10854022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MCSICKLAC_@Jun 13 2008, 04:39 PM~10865766
> *este guey fuma piedras!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow I'm speechless :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:buttkick: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I CAN NOT BELIEVE YOU ASKED THAT QUESTION. BETTER YET, WHY NOT JUST GO TO THE MAJESTIC TOPIC, FIND ONE OF THE HOMIES TO ASK THAT QUESTION. BUT IF YOU WAS REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THE QUESTION, YOU SHOULD FLY OUT THERE AND SEE HIS WORK IN PERSON.


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollNMy64_@Apr 24 2008, 10:39 PM~10497102
> *How good was Doc at painting?
> *


 :uh: :twak: :scrutinize: :loco: :rofl:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

BIG "M" FO LIFE DOC IS A SELF TAUGHT VISIONARY IN THIS GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA4YA_@Apr 28 2008, 10:48 AM~10520807
> *he should have a documentary on his life as a painter !
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

how good is doc,
thats like asking how good was michale jordan.
dumb ass.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 18 2008, 05:25 PM~11905398
> *how good is doc,
> thats like asking how good was michale jordan.
> dumb ass.
> *


YOUR OVER DOING IT THERE ,


----------



## Mr.6Trey (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 18 2008, 06:25 PM~11905398
> *how good is doc,
> thats like asking how good was michale jordan.
> dumb ass.
> *


Never herd of that person :dunno: 

But yea DOC is a legend, Dont get no better! nuff said!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

I guess DOC will do if you don't a Macco around anywhere close... :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Str8 Of tha streetz of muthaphukkin' Compton :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Doc had me rollin' on sunday driver when he was talking about there exhaust back in the day.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

he puts the oooowww in the weeeeeeeee


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 9 2008, 02:45 PM~12380901
> *he puts the oooowww  in the weeeeeeeee
> *


YEAH AND HE IS FROM PLANET GET LOW


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Dec 10 2008, 02:44 AM~12386887
> *YEAH AND HE IS FROM PLANET GET LOW
> *


he meant Get High, Paint fumes got him on a constant buzz :biggrin: 

Wish he could pattern my shit


----------



## hotswitcha (Feb 5, 2009)

yea he good! i was watching living the low life the other day,dude with the green 63 was talking about his ride talking about how the patterns went all in the door but he didnt say who painted it why everybodu knows who did it why didnt he give doc his props on the show?


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotswitcha_@Feb 4 2009, 09:13 PM~12910076
> *yea he good! i was watching living the low life the other day,dude with the green 63 was talking about his ride talking about how the patterns went all in the door but he didnt say who painted it why everybodu knows who did it why didnt he give doc his props on the show?
> *


he needs no props 
people who watch livin tha low life know whats good ...


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

LEGEND
......................nuff said


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

thing is homies everybody has there own opinion on what they like. i have seen DOC at work and he aint no joke. it's all about what you like. some people might look at DOC shit and say it look fucked up. i doubt that. but some people might say that. but for me personaly? DOC shit is the best in the game. he did some of my homies cars. and probally going to do mine. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i would say im 50 50 on the subject. just because everyone says "he's the best", means alot of people will believe you and move away from forming their own opinion. 

personally, i can look at 10 of his cars and say "WOW", "uuugh", "WOW" ,"uh......?" , "OH'SHIT!!", "yuck", "DAMN!!". just because everyone agrees that he is "the best" doesnt mean you NEEEEED to like'm all. form your own opinion. dont just ask to get your answer. ive seen some ugly ones he did (obviously my opinion) and then ive seen "MAIN EVENT" and that shit blows my mind!!! my favorite paint scheme of all time!


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

Doe homie do solid paint jobs or only patterns ????


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 13 2009, 06:29 AM~12988788
> *i would say im 50 50 on the subject. just because everyone says "he's the best", means alot of people will believe you and move away from forming their own opinion.
> 
> personally, i can look at 10 of his cars and say "WOW", "uuugh", "WOW" ,"uh......?" , "OH'SHIT!!", "yuck", "DAMN!!". just because everyone agrees that he is "the best" doesnt mean you NEEEEED to like'm all. form your own opinion. dont just ask to get your answer. ive seen some ugly ones he did (obviously my opinion) and then ive seen "MAIN EVENT" and that shit blows my mind!!! my favorite paint scheme of all time!
> *


That's EXACTLY how I feel about his paintjobs. Some of the cars he's done just blow my mind, and some I don't like.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 13 2009, 12:42 PM~12994215
> *That's EXACTLY how I feel about his paintjobs. Some of the cars he's done just blow my mind, and some I don't like.
> *


im with you. too many people are scared to say it just because everyone has been brainwashed to believe everything that comes out of him is a "MASTERPIECE". i think he is good when he wants to be. just like everyone that gets burnt out on a passion they get paid for.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 12 2009, 11:24 PM~12990183
> *Doe homie do solid paint jobs or only patterns ????
> *


BOTH.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up CPT. :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

that guy can do things with body lines that really do accent them. but painting outside and next to other peoples rides is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Reminds me of "Speedy" in Burque back in the day. Patterns need to be under a candy or not at all. Fan fades and the like are shitty ugly so-called "custom" paint jobs.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

^ that's the stupidest thing i have ever read, especially coming from a guy who is a vanderslice fan. seeing as most of vanderslices patterns are not under the kandy.


----------



## Mister1966caprice (Jun 26, 2012)

DOC IS SICK, SANTANA IS ONE OF THE DOPEST CARS HE'S PAINTED IN MY OPINION, AS FAR AS PATTERNS GO I WOULD GIVE HIM #1 THAT FOE THAT WAS ON SUNDAY DRIVER, CREAM COLORED WITH THE GREEN, RED PATTERNED ROOF WAS SICK.. ANYBODY GOT THE FINISH PICS OF THAT CAR?


----------

